# List of software I would like to be available in Ports



## AntumDeluge (Jan 7, 2015)

I posted a thread about two pieces of software that I was hoping to be ported or port myself. Both are now available in the FreeBSD Ports Collection (thanks to antont and lbartoletti): net/quiterss and x11/antimicro

I was also listing other software that I was planning to attempt to port if no one else took on that task. I decided to open a new thread since the title for that one was directed at two specific software.

So, here is some software that I would like to see in the Ports Collection:
ktsuss (sysutils/ktsuss) (submitted proposal)
LXDM (x11/lxdm)
PeaZip (archivers/peazip)
MyABCs (education/myabcs) (this is my own software)​
*--- Edit ---*

wxHexEditor (editors/wxhexeditor) (submitted proposal)
Stendhal (games/stendhal) (submitted proposal)
Marauroa (devel/marauroa) (engine for Stendhal) (is packaged with Stendhal but want to eventually make separate Ports)​
*--- Edit ---*

To try out one of the proposals I submitted, download the <name>.shar attachment in the report. Open a terminal and `cd` into the port category directory (e.g. /usr/ports/<category>). Then run `sh <name>.shar`. Now you can `cd` into the new directory (probably of the same <name>) and build the port.

*--- Edit ---*

JPCSP (emulators/jpcsp)​
Because JPCSP does not provide any packaged source code releases (at least none that I can find) I set up my SF project to  host one for use with FreeBSD Ports. Otherwise I would have had to use Subversion from directly within the port, which is possible I believe, but I was having some issues with checksums.


----------

